# l'article "lo"/"el"



## AnaïsM

Hola tothom!
Al meu primer 'post', us vaig escriure que encara que sóc mig catalana, jo no sabia parlar català. Llavors, després d'haver estat allà a Catalunya i amb la meva família, m'estic acordant de moltes frases i paraules que jo solia saber quan era petita. Ara, puc parlar català molt bé però encara tinc algunes preguntes:

També, la família de ma mare ve de Lleida. Jo sé que català és parlat a Lleida en una manera diferent que a Barcelona, he escoltat gent dient 'lo' per l'article masculí. Però he sentit i llegit 'lo' i 'el' com articles masculins al mateix temps. Per exemple: sempre 'EL cotxe' però 'LO pare' en el mateix paràgraf. Sé que no és el català estàndard, però em demano si hi ha una regla?



Moltes gràcies a tot~!


[nota de moderació: missatge editat per adequar-lo a la norma d'un tema per fil]


----------



## Elxenc

Hola i bon dia!

Benvinguda al fòrum i al català. Primer tema: Hauràs de dividir el teu missatge en tants fils com el nombre de preguntes que hi fas. Són les normes del fòrum. D'acord? T'ho dic jo ara  que soc un forer normalet, però de ben segur que ho farà algú dels moderadors quan veurà teu missatge.

Començaré a respondre't pel cas de l'article Lo/los. Fa al voltant de uns cent anys, més o menys,(no existia la norma moderna, ni la normalització), per tradició "medieval" els articles determinats masculins eren per al sing. _*LO *_i per al plural _*LOS*_. Fent-te un resumen ràpid, et diré que  per evolució de la llengua causada per la forta tendència a l'elisió que sempre ha tingut el català, bona part dels parlants "enteníen" que els articles eren el/els, perquè malgrat ser* LO*, aquesta* o* se elidia en contacte amb la vocal inicial de la paraula següent:  *Lo cotxe, però l'amic (lo amic)* i al plural succeïa el mateix: *los fills*, però: *menja-te'ls* (menja-te-los), la separació pel tranet n'és una cosa moderna, però la parla ho registrava així. A finals del XIX i inicis del XX, des d'ambdues capitals de l'àmbit lingüístic (València i Barcelona), cosa impensable hui en dia que "treballen unides", començaren a escampar-se les formes *el/els.* Avui resten zones on encara són molt vius *LO/Los.* Habitualment es diu que tenen major presència al català occidental que no a l'oriental ( Occidental: comarques de Lleida, les del sud de Tarragona, la "Franja" aragonesa i tot el territori valencià, i a voltes les Balears). Jo vaig conèixer a l'any 76 que encara l'utilitzava amb normalitat per persones de certa edat. L'avia d'un amic ens preguntà, a son nét i  a mi : ...què quin dia prendríem  "*lo*" _barco _per anar a Mallorca_"_; era de L'Horta Sud de València i deuria de tindre uns 70 anys. Encara són/eren  vives al voltant de València-ciutat les expressions: Anem al camp a passar tot *lo* dia; ...ha vingut a la festa tot *lo* món; ...*lo* temps de la verema, etc.. És veritat que les noves generacions ja no usen aquestes expressions, i en són de més "normatius" (el/els).

Respecte a l'ús del pronom "en" esperarem a que  algun forer més informat que no jo, et puga fer "cinc cèntims" de com funciona. 

Salutacions.


----------



## AlbertJB

Lo bo del català és que és flexible, ningú et renyarà per usar lo + adjectius, només els puristes.


----------



## Cento

Per a mi és normal amb algunes expressions quan segueix la paraula "tot": "tot lo món", "tot lo dia" i també "tot lo dia en lo carrer" i "tot lo dia en lo llit". Fora d'això, "el dia sempre és el dia", "el llit sempre és el llit" i utilitzem l'article masculí "el" pràcticament sempre. També diem "per lo matí" i ara no recorde si alguna cosa més. La meua àvia també deia "a lo manco" (per "almenys", "si més no") però això fa temps que no ho sent a ningú.
A altres contrades, com ara el Marquesat de Llombai (Ribera del Xúquer), tot i que utilitzen "el" la forma "lo" és molt més habitual que a la resta del país (salvat del nord) i conviu amb "el" sense, que jo sàpia, hi haja cap "regla". Finalment, al nord del país (els Ports i el Maestrat) parlen bàsicament com a Lleida i és més estrany l'ús d'"el".
Jo crec que hi ha els dos extrems (ús sempre o quasi sempre d'"el" i ús sempre o quasi sempre de "lo") i hi ha altres zones on conviuen en diferent grau.
Però no crec que hi haja cap regla; supose que hi ha usos o expressions més o menys fixats i influència d'uns parlars en altres.


----------



## merquiades

Crec que parleu de dos úsos diferents de "lo".  1) "Lo" com a article definit masculí seguit per un nom masculí:   Lo llit, lo cotxe, tot lo dia;  2) "Lo" neutre seguit per un adjectiu:  Lo bo, lo bonic, lo dolent, lo rar.   Com dieu, el primer és típic del dialecte occidental i el segon és un castellanisme molt freqüent avui en dia.  Segur que els puristes mai no fan servir la paraula "lo".


----------



## AlbertJB

merquiades: És un castellanisme però crec amb el temps deixarà de ser-ho, no hauríem de tenir complexos en utilitzar "lo + adjectiu", crec que el "el" neutre queda poc clar, i mira que jo en sóc bastant de purista, però és un dels pocs mots que manllevaria del castellà.


----------



## betulina

Bon dia,

Sí, convé que no barregem les coses: dediquem aquest fil al tema que va obrir l'AnaïsM, que és l'ús de l'article "lo" com a article masculí. La qüestió de l'article "lo" neutre s'ha discutit en altres fils i se'n pot continuar parlant allà.

Gràcies!

betulina
(moderadora)


----------



## Cento

Hola de nou,

Bé, a mi se'm va passar "a lo manco", on efectivament "lo" és neutre i no masculí. Però la resta d'exemples que hi vaig posar, així com els que va dir Elxenc, són d'ús de "lo" com a article masculí, no neutre.
A més, l'expressió "per lo matí", que també vaig esmentar, en comptes de "al matí" es considera "incorrecta" però també és un ús bastant habitual (per ací) on "lo" és masculí, no neutre.
El que diu AlbertJB, certament, és un ús diferent al plantejat per AnaïsM.

Salut!


----------

